# Skin Off Before Smoking Turkey



## Preacher Man (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm planning to smoke a turkey this week for pulling and using for meals throughout the week. 

I love my MES 30, but it just doesn't get hot enough to make good skin. I'm considering skinning it before smoking so that the rub can be on the meat instead of on the skin that'll just get tossed to the side anyway. My fear is that the meat will dry out doing it like this. 

Anybody have any experience doing this?

My other thought is to smoke skin on and then pull it off and stick it under a broiler to crisp it up before throwing it back in with the turkey.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2019)

Put the rub Under the skin. Leave the skin on for protection, then 2 options...
Pull the bird when the IT reaches 145 and finish the the entire bird plus crisp the skin in a 425-450 Oven. Or, smoke the bird to desired IT, remove the skin and Crisp it at the 425 temp. 
I find it easier to under cook and put the whole bird in the oven...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Feb 11, 2019)

I have had good results with brined skinless whole breasts.An injection with STPP works wonders too.Both done with a drip pan below the birds with ~ an inch of liquid in it (white wine usually) at relatively lower temps for poultry 250-275*.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

I brine skinless chicken breast and they turn out very tender and juicy every time.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Preacher Man said:


> I'm planning to smoke a turkey this week for pulling and using for meals throughout the week.
> 
> I love my MES 30, but it just doesn't get hot enough to make good skin. I'm considering skinning it before smoking so that the rub can be on the meat instead of on the skin that'll just get tossed to the side anyway. My fear is that the meat will dry out doing it like this.
> 
> ...


In addition to my prior reply, I use a "light" dusting of Killer Hogs AP seasoning along with a heavier dusting of Killer Hogs original rub.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

There you some great ideas so tell us what you do and how it turns out.

Warren


----------



## annette (Oct 26, 2019)

I want to smoke a 14.5# turkey tomorrow. Is it easier to leave bird whole or separate wings & legs from it? Rub will go under skin, don't eat skin only keeping on to protect the bird and natural basting from skin. Also, any ideas for a brine?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 26, 2019)

The last few years, I cut off the legs, wings and backbone. The back and wings gets Roasted at 425, 30-45 minutes, with veggies to make stock for Gravy and Dressing. Next I start the Legs for an hour before adding the Breast. This way the legs get to 175 as the breast gets to 160 or so. I brine overnight in the following...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt
2T Paprika
2T Gran. Garlic
2T Gran. Onion
2T Dry Thyme
2T Black Pepper
1C Vinegar (Any)
1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix
1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional
1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.
This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar
2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)
1T Gran. Garlic
1T Gran. Onion
1tsp Cayenne
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Wht Pepper
1tsp Allspice
1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.


----------

